# My Post Hospital / Surgery Follow Up Appt Results



## Jill (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, Everyone --

Just wanted to post an update on how I'm doing.

I think I'm doing really as well or better than can be expected following such a major surgery (upper left lobe of lung removed, 17 staples, 2 days in the hospital).

Each morning, I can tell I breathe easier than the night before and after I can take my first pain killer dose of the day, I feel better than the day before (come on 6:15am...). But, when I first get up from bed for the day, I feel really sore all over and generally bad bad bad.

For the pain, mostly I've been taking 1 oxycodone, 1 regular Tylenol, and 2 Advil every 4 hours and this works really well during the day when I am marginally more mobile than at night. I am taking it easy and haven't gone outside since coming home. I walk a little each hour and do these breathing exercises. One measures how much air I can inhale and that has steadily improved. Yesterday, though, I was talking to my parents on the phone and walked to the kitchen (not a long walk at all) and was really out of breath which surprised and upset me.

This morning, I have an early appointment (9:45am) with the surgeon. He hopes to have preliminary biopsy results. He should also remove my (now real mangled) chest tube bandaging. Once that comes off, getting a shower will be a lot easier. For now, we're to keep it dry and it's hard (we're using plastic wrap and first aid tape). Maybe he'll even have some tips for the pain.

Last night was the FIRST night since before the surgery on Friday morning that I've slept more than an hour or so at one time. I slept about 3 hours, and then woke up (pain) and was able to sleep again for another 2 hours. That is a huge improvement but I still feel real bad this morning (hoping like yesterday, after I can take more meds, I'll feel better).

Also, I can read for a longer period of time now w/o feeling sick to my stomach, which is an improvement.

After I get home from the doctors, which may be late afternoon given he could be running late and traffic can be horrible in the area we are going, I will post an update to let you know what (if anything) I found out able the lesion. Obviously, we hope it was benign and that it was specifically a carconiod (sp?) which sounds bad but ranges from benign to malignant and is slow growing. PET / CT Fusion scan indicated this has not spread anywhere though so either way, it should all be gone from me with this surgery.

Jill

*UPDATE 09/26/09 afternoon:*

Things went really well at the surgeon's today. With the traffic, the last 10 miles took as long as the first 70 or so miles, but we got there early and he saw me early and I was in the car happy before the appt was even scheduled to start.

He, Dr. Kiernan, has the verbal prelim on the biopsy and it is good news (he told me it's pretty good news as we walked back in the hall). It is a carcinoid, which is what Dr. Foley (Pulmonologist) thought it was and what he said he thought and prayed it was. Apparently this is much, much better than a carcinoma (sp?) which can be large cell (bad but not the worst) or small cell (the worst). He called it grade 2 (which I do not think relates to the stages of cancer). I asked him what does grade two mean and he said it's a low grade which is good. They took the upper lobe of course, but then sectioned out the tumor including a good margin which looked excellent and indicates no spreading out into the lung (as the PET CT Fusion scan also indicated). He said it is a very good prognosis and that seeing the Pulmonologist in early October (already scheduled) is fine and good. I cannot take a bath for 2wks but he already took the staples and stitches out. I can take showers which will be a lot easier now that I don't have to keep the chest tube bandages dry (they are now removed).

By the time we got home, I was pretty miserable. Was a long time in the car and the car seat like pressing on the sore parts. Plus I have blisters where the tape was along with the incisions from surgery and chest tubes but I feel really good now being home several hours and more meds. Every day with this, I have felt much better than the day before (once I've been up an hour or two). This morning, I felt markedly better on my own after about an hour and a half before taking the additional pain killers so it is to do with sitting up, moving around, etc. that helps me feel better after the night.

We got a recliner just a bit ago (brother / sister in law had one they were going to pitch out b/c they got new furniture). I think that may really help me sleep at night and be nice during the day, too. I have a wedge kind of TV pillow I got before this but I can't really get it right enough at night (sometimes can for a short nap, but nights are harder on my lungs for whatever reason). So I think I may sleep real good tonight!!!

Also, given the size of this thing and how it was obstructing my wind pipe, I just feel convinced that it explains why I've felt so tired for so long. I just never knew it was "because" of anything specific and didn't know if I was getting lazier as I got older, or if it was emotional stress (I stress really easily), etc. I think this issue explains it and now that it is gone and the lower part of my lung on that side can function fully with healing, I think I will have a lot more energy than I can remember having in a long time.

I've been so lucky in this. Lucky it was caught, lucky to live where I can get to great doctors and facilities so quickly, lucky about the type of cancer it was, lucky it hadn't spread, lucky "everything" happened too fast for me to get as worked up as I would if the testing took even just a month to complete, ETC. It's been such a short time that I've even known something specific (lung lesion) was wrong and here I am, it's been fixed and all I need to do is recover from the surgery










In early October, I will have a follow up with the pulmonologist who may refer me to an oncologist. I want her to do that because I want to be sure we do every thing that should by any stretch of the imagination be done. I don't want to waste what I feel is a lot of God's good grace in how this has gone so far by not doing something that could be the icing on the cake to putting this out of my life forever.


----------



## Robin1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Jill, I am so glad you are coming along well. Don't over due it, you have to remember you just had major surgery so things aren't going to be as easy as it was. Will be keeping good thoughts coming your way. Take it easy and let yourself heal.

Robin


----------



## Charlene (Aug 26, 2009)

jill, i haven't posted to you but i have been keeping track of your progress. it's so good to hear you are feeling a little better with each passing day. surgery is such an insult to the body, take your time and don't try to do too much (do i sound like a mom?



).

you have been in my thoughts and prayers and that won't change. praying for good news with biopsy results!! gentle healing (((hugs)))!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 26, 2009)

Great to hear from you again!!!! You are sounding awesome and can't wait until you post when you get back this afternoon!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## minih (Aug 26, 2009)

It is real good to see you up posting like always, good luck with your dr appt today. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers still.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Aug 26, 2009)

Continued prayers for continued improvement and good news today. I dont post alot but know you are in my prayers daily with hopes for quick recovery.


----------



## Shari (Aug 26, 2009)

Hugs Jill. I know you are in a lot of pain now but it will get better.

For the upset stomach, you should talk with your Doc and see if he will give you some Zofran for it. That is what I used when I was on pain meds because they always made me very sick to my stomach.


----------



## Marty (Aug 26, 2009)

Jill its probably those dang staples that are contributing to your pain pinching and pulling and once they are out, you will feel sooooooo much better. The meds are probably making your feel sick and generally bad too., I know its all nasty right now but once you give this more time, you will be feeling a whole lot better. In a week from now, I'll bet you will be feeling brand new. Good luck with your appointment today. Hoping it will be all good from here on in.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 26, 2009)

Get well soon Jill!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 26, 2009)

Great to hear from you! Each day will get easier. We will all be looking forward to your update later on. Will be thinking good thoughts.

Carol


----------



## Sonya (Aug 26, 2009)

Sending continued prayers Jill...don't overdue it. HUGS


----------



## sfmini (Aug 26, 2009)

Jill, things are sounding good for you, I hope the appointment goes well.

One thing that might help you breathe better at night would be a wedge pillow. I have one, it is in the shape of a wedge, and you put the pillow on top of the high point and sleep like that. It should help you having your upper body raised a bit.

Another trick would be to raise the head end of the bed a few inches for the same effect.

That reminds me, I need to get a new wedge, I have worn mine out.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Jill - so glad to see you posting!!!! We've all been thinking about you and am so glad you're on the road to recovery!!!!!

Big hugs,

Liz R.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thinking of you- don't overdo it!

Leia


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2009)

Jill it's great to know you're up and about. Before you know it you will be looking back on this and chugging right along. I'm glad to know you are getting stronger with each passing moment. Take care of yourself.


----------



## rockin r (Aug 26, 2009)

Hang in there Jill..We all know how strong you are when you set your mind to it.....Good wishes and prayers to you..



Theresa


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2009)

*UPDATE 09/26/09 afternoon:*

Things went really well at the surgeon's today. With the traffic, the last 10 miles took as long as the first 70 or so miles, but we got there early and he saw me early and I was in the car happy before the appt was even scheduled to start.

He, Dr. Kiernan, has the verbal prelim on the biopsy and it is good news (he told me it's pretty good news as we walked back in the hall). It is a carcinoid, which is what Dr. Foley (Pulmonologist) thought it was and what he said he thought and prayed it was. Apparently this is much, much better than a carcinoma (sp?) which can be large cell (bad but not the worst) or small cell (the worst). He called it grade 2 (which I do not think relates to the stages of cancer). I asked him what does grade two mean and he said it's a low grade which is good. They took the upper lobe of course, but then sectioned out the tumor including a good margin which looked excellent and indicates no spreading out into the lung (as the PET CT Fusion scan also indicated). He said it is a very good prognosis and that seeing the Pulmonologist in early October (already scheduled) is fine and good. I cannot take a bath for 2wks but he already took the staples and stitches out. I can take showers which will be a lot easier now that I don't have to keep the chest tube bandages dry (they are now removed).

By the time we got home, I was pretty miserable. Was a long time in the car and the car seat like pressing on the sore parts. Plus I have blisters where the tape was along with the incisions from surgery and chest tubes but I feel really good now being home several hours and more meds. Every day with this, I have felt much better than the day before (once I've been up an hour or two). This morning, I felt markedly better on my own after about an hour and a half before taking the additional pain killers so it is to do with sitting up, moving around, etc. that helps me feel better after the night.

We got a recliner just a bit ago (brother / sister in law had one they were going to pitch out b/c they got new furniture). I think that may really help me sleep at night and be nice during the day, too. I have a wedge kind of TV pillow I got before this but I can't really get it right enough at night (sometimes can for a short nap, but nights are harder on my lungs for whatever reason). So I think I may sleep real good tonight!!!

Also, given the size of this thing and how it was obstructing my wind pipe, I just feel convinced that it explains why I've felt so tired for so long. I just never knew it was "because" of anything specific and didn't know if I was getting lazier as I got older, or if it was emotional stress (I stress really easily), etc. I think this issue explains it and now that it is gone and the lower part of my lung on that side can function fully with healing, I think I will have a lot more energy than I can remember having in a long time.

I've been so lucky in this. Lucky it was caught, lucky to live where I can get to great doctors and facilities so quickly, lucky about the type of cancer it was, lucky it hadn't spread, lucky "everything" happened too fast for me to get as worked up as I would if the testing took even just a month to complete, ETC. It's been such a short time that I've even known something specific (lung lesion) was wrong and here I am, it's been fixed and all I need to do is recover from the surgery









In early October, I will have a follow up with the pulmonologist who may refer me to an oncologist. I want her to do that because I want to be sure we do every thing that should by any stretch of the imagination be done. I don't want to waste what I feel is a lot of God's good grace in how this has gone so far by not doing something that could be the icing on the cake to putting this out of my life forever.


----------



## minie812 (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad u are home and on your way to a recovery. Take each day slow and easy...see. Listen to your body and rest when you need too. Prayers your way for good doctors and friends and family to help you thru


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 26, 2009)

Jill, you are stronger than you thought! You did a heck of a job getting through this. Now, rest and get healed and you can put this behind you. Before you know it, you'll be back shoveling pony poop!! My favorite thing in the world to do!

When you feel better, I'd love an update on Trooper.


----------



## Barbie (Aug 26, 2009)

Jill - so glad today went well. As you get to feeling better, don't over do it. Those horses and H need you healthy as soon as possible, so take care of yourself.

Barbie


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 26, 2009)

That is a good report from the doctor.

It has to relieve your mind and now you

can be just about the healing from the surgery

and getting your strength back.

You 'done good girl' getting thru this rough spot.


----------



## Mona (Aug 26, 2009)

WONDERFUL news Jill! I am so very happy for you!


----------



## susanne (Aug 26, 2009)

Jill,

It's so good to see you posting, and I'm so glad to hear your good news!

As others have said, each day you'll feel a bit better. I'm so glad you got to come home to heel -- the hospital is often worse than the reason you're there! Plus, I know you have lots of great pet therapy to speed up your healing...can you watch your horses playing from inside? All the better.

Take care and don't rush things. Glad you're home and have good news!

susanne


----------



## crponies (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm so glad to read the good updates. What a relief to know that you like are rid of this already!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes it is such a relief to have this done with, home in your own home with your healing fish tanks and puppies and all the critters.

Your such a level headed strong woman, you will be back on your feet in no time.

Jill you will be in my continued prayers to help you get strong and heal up fast.

Take care dear, its all down hill from here.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 27, 2009)

Jill, I am so glad to find you in good spirits... Keep on resting and taking it easy.. You will be back to normal in no time...


----------



## Taylor Jo (Aug 27, 2009)

Jill, that is such great news. I'm so happy for you. Each day you will feel stronger and stronger, like someone said through just don't over do cause it was major surgery. Take it easy. Hang in there and you'll be back to new in no time,



TJ


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

I'm doing better and better. I think the pain meds are making me a little loopy. I'm taking 1/2 of the narcotic one that I can take. I may try tomorrow just to do tylenol and advil until bed time or nap time. It's hard keeping things straight... although at this moment, there's not too much for me to need to keep straight!!! Thank God for Harvey


----------



## REO (Aug 27, 2009)

{{{Jill}}}


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 27, 2009)

AWESOME Jill!!! Am so glad to hear you are doing better each day and you will get more rest over the next few days... this is so important to your healing and all. I am so happy to hear the news... I bet you will be up and around in no time and back to your usual self soon!!! Get as much rest as you can and it's great to hear the posts from you!


----------



## twister (Aug 29, 2009)

Jill So glad to hear you are doing better and at home, you'll soon be back to your old self





<HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## bcody (Aug 30, 2009)

Jill, I gld to read you arer dong so well. Ihope everyday brings more and more healing.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 30, 2009)

Hooray, glad to read your good news! The worst is behind you now, just give yourself time to heal.





Jan


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I feel better and better each day. Last night was really the first night though since the surgery that I got any sound sleep. I could only sleep a couple hours at a time, but it was really sound sleep and I feel so much better for it.

Just about this time last week was when I felt like I could die from the epidural being gone and the chest tubes still in (no words to describe that pain!). Compared to how I felt then just a week ago, I feel like super woman now!

This coming week, I plan to take it easy. Just stay inside, listen to an audio book or two, walk around the house, fool with the dogs, watch the fish and heal. Then maybe later I'll be up to checking out those hooved wonders a bit!!!



They are probably wondering what happened to their other person!


----------



## Linda K (Aug 30, 2009)

Jill, We are so glad you are feeling better and getting back to your perky self



I know the horses will be glad to see you walk back out to them. Take things slow though and dont do to much to fast. And if you need any audio books let me know , I have a bunch of Nora Roberts.

Have you been able to watch big brother? I have been staying up till 2 a.m. nearly every night watching big brother after dark. I swear if natalie wins , I am going to throw up!! She hasnt done a thing except talk people into doing her dirty work, and is going to make it to the final 4. I was routing for Jeff, but did he ever make a dumb move. Russell really got on my nerves too, but for jeff and jordon to believe and take nat and kevins side, after they treated them like crap from day one.



Is no one thinking of the jury house ? taking kevin and nat to the finals.......... everyone in that jury house will vote for them , if he hung in there and took Russell, no one in the jury house would have voted for him. And now jeff is going home............ what a nut.

anyway, so happy your better. Let us know if you need anything at all.\

Killions


----------



## Connie P (Aug 30, 2009)

Jill,

So happy to see that you are improving each day! I cannot wait until you are up and feeling just like brand new!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Jill. I'm glad all that is behind you now and you can put all your efforts to healing. Hmmm...do I sense we may have a "go get 'em" show driver next year?!! What will you do with all that new energy??!!


----------



## nootka (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy to read these updates....thinking of you!

Liz


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhh...wow Jill you have been through the wringer and back. I have been reading and trying to keep up on your condition and finally got a chance to post. I am so happy to hear you are doing better.....now just take it easy at least as easy as you can.

You may have already considered this, but have you ever thought of getting an adjustable bed? Not a hospital bed, but you can get the frames that make mattresses adjustable....my Dad just got one and he loves, loves, loves it....... I know we checked them out at Mattress World (not sure if that is a country-wide dealer?) but the manager said you can get 3 different types of frames that adjust and then there were like 50 different mattresses to choose from.

I know that Dad used to go to bed and get up wayyyy early like 3 am because he couldn't sleep well.....the first night he had his new mattress he went to bed before 9 pm and didn't get up until 8 am.....and that is unheard of.

Anyway, just something to consider.....he said that being able to adjust his legs or his chest area has made a huge difference.

Glad to hear you are on your way to good health again, I have been thinking about you!


----------



## Connie P (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well Jill. I hope you continue to do well.


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, ladies!!!

I've been recovering really smoothly and even went to the office last week for a couple of appointments. AND, I've been sleeping in the bed for maybe a week? I can't remember but about that long.

Only problem now is the incission is a little infected but I saw the surgeon on Thursday and got some antibiotics. It's improving and I see him again on Wednesday.

I've been so lucky through this. It turned out to be not lung cancer, but a salivary gland tumor in my lung. It didn't spread from anywhere, that's just where it was. When I saw the surgeon last week (for the incission infection), he said he thinks I am "well clear of it now" and that it's a rare sort of tumor, but he feels I will do fine going forward.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 13, 2009)

That is such wonderful news Jill! You must feel so much better.....emotionally! I couldn't be happier for you.

Carol


----------



## Minimor (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, Jill, I've been wondering how you are, I hadn't seen you on here in a little while.

A salivary gland tumor--that's what I had. At the time the doctor told me it was very rare, about one person in a million gets them....so I've always said I AM ONE IN A MILLION. Really!!




And now you are equally special!!












Mine was a mucoepidermoid carcinoma--would that be the same thing as yours? Mine was extremely low grade, non-metastasizing, and doesn't grow back as long as every single cell of it gets removed. No chemo or radiation treatments needed. Mine hasn't come back in 24+ years so the doctor must have got it right!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes!!!

That's exactly what the surgeon's letter to the pulmonologist (I got a cc: of it) said it was!!! I didn't totally understand it so was happy he clarified it simply for me this past week when I saw him. I started to google it a couple weeks ago when I got the letter but the first glance at what I saw scared me so I haven't consulted "Dr. Google" on it again!

Your post is really reassuring!!! I felt much better after I talked to the surgeon on Thursday and you just re-confirmed my feeling good about the situation


----------



## Sterling (Sep 13, 2009)

That's wonderful news Jill!!! Glad to see you on the up and up!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 13, 2009)

Jill,

Been thinking about you a lot during this time, just haven't been on the forum very much. I'm so glad to hear how this has turned out and sure hope you're back to normal as soon as possible!


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 13, 2009)

Jill, so happy to hear your recovering. Heres BIG (((HUGS))) and prayers for you and Harvey


----------



## Minimor (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, Jill, I was hoping you hadn't done a google search on it. Fact is, for many years I never even knew what my tumor was called--never really asked or paid attention if/when the doctor said it, all I cared about was what it really was, not what it was called. It was just this past winter/spring when I had a long-winded pneumonia and the doctor was looking back through my files that I read & made note of what it was called. Then I did a google search on it. Bad mistake! Even now what I read there scared me!! I'm SO glad that in 1985 when I had the surgery I didn't have internet--at that time it would have scared me to death (yep, I'm like you, I can worry over just about anything if I put my mind to it!!)

Unlike you I didn't get diagnosed quickly--because I was only 18 when I started having symptoms, and I had never smoked, my vague problems were attributed to "allergies". Those "allergies" got progressively worse--I had a serious and constant cough (not like a smoker's cough, it honestly was like a cough you'd get if an allergy caused your throat to get irritated) & they still called it allergies--only when I started coughing up blood did they send me for x-rays. By that point the tumor had blocked off the airway completely and the lower lobe of my lung had collapsed. I was skinny as a rail & always tired--so if I could be that seriously affected for as long as I was, & my tumor still hasn't grown back or shown up somewhere else--that's very encouraging--you honestly shouldn't worry about yours coming back!! I did have to have annual checkups with the surgeon for 10 years after surgery, but that was a precaution more than anything--just to be absolutely sure--he never really expected to find anything in those 10 years.

In any case, don't go back to google about this. It's better not to. Besides--after I read some of it through the second time I sort of figured out that much of the worst stuff actually applied to the cases where the tumor was in the salivary gland to start with--then it's more likely to be a higher grade & is likely to come back later in the lung--it was kind of confusing the way it was written, but that's how I interpreted it. Don't go there. You'll be fine!


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

I will avoid googling it. Just what I glimpsed had scared me badly and I resolved to listen to the doctors who know MY situation vs. google, and what you're saying, Holly, just confirms it.

It was lucky it was caught in me. I had no symptoms that I could feel, such as coughing, but after finding out, I attribute quite a bit to it (long time tiredness, swollen hands / feet). It was also blocking my airway, but in me, it had collapsed the upper lobe. My bloodwork was just off and I kept trying to find out why when finally a doctor ordered a chest xray.

Just very VERY (OMG VERY) happy to be on THIS side of the situation with the worst behind me


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 16, 2009)

Jill, this is great news and sounds like you are doing really well!! And improving each day. Soon you will be able to put this nasty mess behind you and get back to normal. I am so thrilled to hear that this is what it was vs. what it could have been!!! Hugs to you (gentle ones til you heal more, LOL) and keep improving!


----------



## minie812 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am glad that u are done with the surgery. It takes time to get over serious health issues so do not rush and take one day at a time and baby steps....


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 20, 2009)

It's been awhile since I was over here, I am so glad everything is looking so positive. What a scary experience.

My thoughts with you, rest and feel better soon!!!


----------



## 4mymirage (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Jill

Just thinking about you and hoping you (and your fur kids) are getting over the surgery and continuing to improve daily!!

Dont be working too much yet!


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jill, I am so glad everything has worked out for you and boy this must be a big weight lifted off your shoulders!

Continued prayers for healing.....we need you. Lil Beginnings wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 25, 2009)

Been thinking of you Jill. Hope with every day you are feeling stronger and you are healing quickly.

How are those fish tanks coming along? Didn't you say you had gone into work too? Hope that is going well. It is always good to get back to the things you enjoy. Sending prayers to keep you on a fast mend. The Lord is surely watching over you.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are improving daily. Take Care Frannie


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I feel really pretty good.

I have been going to the office for client meetings. I did two seminars Thursday and got a little out of breath talking, but not too bad. It more surprised me and then emotionally upset me than actually being a physical issue. But it's not been very long and I am sure all will be well given enough time.

This Thursday, Oct. 1, I see an oncologist to talk about my situation and what I should do next. I'm sure surveillance, but maybe radiation or chemo... not sure, but I want to be VERY proactive in this department. The pulmonologist didn't think I'd need any, however, at the time she said this, we thought it was a different sort of tumor. The surgeon told me he thinks I am "well clear of it now", but obviously, I will favor the oncologist's opinion in this area.

My new aquarium hobby is still a big obsession. We've set up many tanks including ones for fancy goldfish, betta fish, tropicals, and mbuna cichlids. I really enjoy the fish and even love maintaining the tanks!

Will let you all know what the oncologist says. I really, really appreciate the support of our community here. We LB-ers are a very good group of people!!!


----------



## crponies (Sep 26, 2009)

I am so glad you are doing well, Jill! I hope you don't have to go through radiation or chemo so will be waiting to see what you find out in that department.


----------



## minih (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad you are improving more all the time, I have been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully all will be good and you can put this behind you. I can't imagine what kind of life changing thing this has been for you. <<hugs>>


----------



## Sonya (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Jill, I haven't been on the forum much. Last I heard was they felt the tumor was non-cancerous and you were out of the woods. Sending continued prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, there was a brief period of time when we thought it was either non-cancerous or this kind of "carcinoid" that grows slow and that some doctors debate if it's truly cancer or not.

It turned out to be (final pathology report) a "mucoepidermoid salivary gland carcinoma" that was in my lung. It wasn't spread from or to anywhere else and the surgeon thinks I'm okay now and will do really well going forward. But it's apparently a very rare tumor. When I googled it for a split second, it was too scary, so I stopped that and just relying on what my own doctors tell me since they know my situation specifically.

My feeling is it's all already pretty much okay, though, and I feel good (in all ways)






One really neat thing is since right after surgery, I've needed A LOT less insulin and have had much better glucose readings. I've been eating just as always but lost 13 pounds not even trying! It's like that tumor was REALLY effecting my body in ways I didn't know and now that it is gone, my body is acting much more like it should have been all along. My A1C, which looks at your glucose levels the past 3mos, was down over a full point to the "really good" range and it's only been 1mos that things have been so easy in that department. My doctor was amazed and called it phenomenal along with the weight loss (trust me, I am eating plenty). I can't wait to see what my A1C is 3mos from now since this last one was 2mos with the tumor and 1mos without and so much better.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 27, 2009)

jill, i am SO happy to see things are going your way! you have been in my thoughts and prayers every day and that won't change. hope you are getting some rest and i'm sure your fish tanks are helping in that department. there's nothing more soothing than watching an aquarium...or two or three or, or, or...


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 1, 2009)

Praise the Lord! I'm delighted that you're feeling better and getting healthier, too! Prayers are there for you! Hang in there!

God bless,

Joan


----------

